# Newbie looking for advice 55g build



## ReefRasta (Oct 29, 2015)

I am looking forward to getting the advice of fellow (more experienced) reefers and create something breathtaking. I had my lr curing for about a month in a Rubbermaid patiently waiting for my tank to get set up. The tank is now cycling, has been for almost 3 weeks ammonia and nitrite are at 0 and nitrate is at 3ppm. Going for a little different set up. I have basically a display 30 gallon refegium under my tank with a hob skimmer rated 125g. And a return pump 650gph. Looking to upgrade to 10-15× turnover rate in time. Lights will be changed I have a 3' ho t5 ×6 fixture to go on the display and I'm changing the atnic on the bottom with a more red grow spectrum. Have been looking into the triton method and decided on this set up.
Anything I'm doing wrong/should change?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Pics would help. I’m trying to understand how your plumbing works. 
Are you cycling your tank with the live rock in it?


----------



## rodgec2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Basically you should be cycling your tank WITH the rocks in it and not with them sitting in a tub. Once you add the rocks into your tank, it will go through another cycle. So make sure you are doing it right. Would hate for you to lose some good fish in the bargain.


----------



## ReefRasta (Oct 29, 2015)

First 2 pictures are of the sump, basically just a huge refugium with a hob skimmer and sand bed and a pile of lr at the drain tube. The return pump is on the opposite side of the tank. Gonna move them and add more rock to the middle to have the main tank drain straight into some macroalge. Last 2 pics are the display and whole setup stand is just the skeleton I'm gonna cover it in mdf as well as build a canopy painted all in white. In regards to my rock curing in the Rubbermaid, it was only me being impatient I got my rock a month before my tank and had them in there until I had my tank running. Once the tank was up the rock went in.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks good! Do you have a way to make RODI water?
Then:
Get a lid.
Mesh, acrylic or glass. Something to prevent fish from jumping.
Then: have fun and meet lots of people
And test your water parameters

I’m sure there is lots more to do, just starting out with a few pointers.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*looks great*

looks like u are already enjoying it with that chair there 
as Cheryl said get in the habbit of testing with good test kits so u can understand whats goin on

my suggestion with a name like reef rasta u need a huge colony of rasta zoas

keep up the pics


----------



## ReefRasta (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you Crayon, I'm looking to get either a ro buddie or a bigger unit if I can find a good deal. Also about the lid idealy I want an acrylic sheet but I'm worried about gas exchange would a screen top built to fit be the best option here?
Haha Tom g I'm in front of the tank for hours already and there's not even any fish yet only a few corals I had in my nano. Magnifying glass is close by to I love to watch the microfauna. Who needs a TV when I've got a reef 😁. I'm trying to get in the habit of testing each day as the first thing I do once I get home from work. I would like to upgrade to all Hannity tests
but I'm using api test kits atm. Icp testing is definitely something I want to start on a monthly basis but I don't have the slightest idea how to get my hands on one to send out and get tested. And yes I need to get a nice colony of those rastas the name almost demands it lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*test kits*

get yourself some salifert test kits cheap and cheerful and very accurate , what area do u live in .. don't invest too much into the electronic stuff at the moment do your reviews before u buy some are good some are a pain in the ass ...


----------



## ReefRasta (Oct 29, 2015)

I will definitely keep an eye out for those test kits Ive never given them much thought they never look good so to speak. 
I live in pickering it says Richmond Hill on my profile but I don't know how to change it lol. And your right I should wait until I do a little more research on the more complicated and expensive equipment.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*test kits*

u can order saliferts from reef supplies , Canada corals has them ,march at frag box has them , aquarium depot sells them as well .they really are good test kits easy and not many color charts so u don't have to compare a chart 
some of them have color charts , but alk calcium and mag are just straight liquid color change ...priced from 15-20 bucks , just make sure expiry dates are not expired ..


----------



## ReefRasta (Oct 29, 2015)

That order will be placed tomorrow for sure. I really dislike those colour chart's to read your results is not as accurate as I would like i feel like I'm always guessing to an extent. Speaking of which, some of my test kits are about a year from expiration so looks like a good time to change it up now rather than in a year


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have solid acrylic lids on all my tanks plus lids on my sump. No issue. For me it's about keeping humidity down and heat in my systems.


----------

